# drywall around tub enclosure



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You really need to use DensShield or DurRock around that tub, if you are planning on tiling. If not and just planning on putting up Green or Purple Board, you are looking at a real mess in a very short time.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've only built about 50 bathrooms but I've never done it that way.
I just set the drywall about 1/4" away from the top of the enclosure and use Alex 230 caulking.
Last thing I want to do is to be trying to finish drywall mud that sure to get all over the top of the enclosure. The sanding that close would scratch it. 
The enclosure also will expand and contract slightly, where as the dry wall mud will not.
Any moisture resistant drywall will work fine.
When I cut the drywall I make sure the taper is at the top and the cut is toward the enclosure.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the replies. when i searched, i saw another thread where this procedure was recommended by a few guys (if i understood correctly). i, too, was concerned about the easysand cracking and not being able to sand it without tear up the shower stall. when i built in '80, i used a/c plywood above and on the sides of the shower enclosure, as i did not trust sheet rock; it's doing fine. i'll talk to the guy i'm helping and see which way he wants to go; ply or moisture-resistant sheet rock.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I be using any plywood around a shower area!


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

joecaption said:


> No way would I be using any plywood around a shower area!


 are you worried about warping, or what? mine's been there since '80, and no problems, but i can see warping as a potential problem. thanks.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

*deleted by poster*


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> You really need to use DensShield or DurRock around that tub, if you are planning on tiling. If not and just planning on putting up Green or Purple Board, you are looking at a real mess in a very short time.


 Sorry for the confusion. In the title I have "tub", but it is a shower. Duh.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is a shower unit with manufactured walls, then just place Green or Purple board above the lip, prep, prime, then paint. If planning on tiling, use DensShield or DurRock. I prefer DensShield because it cuts like Drywall.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> If it is a shower unit with manufactured walls, then just place Green or Purple board above the lip, prep, prime, then paint. If planning on tiling, use DensShield or DurRock. I prefer DensShield because it cuts like Drywall.


roger that. thanks.


----------

